# Do you Quarantine New Shrimp?



## Zoidburg (Mar 8, 2016)

I have and haven't.... got two shrimp from a store and ended up quarantining them. They were imports and both ended up dying. One had the "green fungus" aka "ellobiopsidae" aka "algae". That was probably the only time that I did quarantine and I knew something wasn't quite right when I got them home... but didn't know what I was dealing with until getting them home and inspecting them closer.


----------



## babystarz (Sep 25, 2012)

I mostly buy from sources that I know already do a thorough 30 day quarantine. It's a bit more expensive but the survival rate for me on amanos and neos from places that do this is 100%. I also haven't yet added shrimp to a tank that already had shrimp in it (just fish/plants/other inverts) so I've been less concerned as there were no existing shrimp to catch shrimp-specific diseases. If I did want to add more shrimp to a shrimp tank and I wasn't sure if they'd already gone through a quarantine, I would stick them in a tank with no other shrimp for a couple of weeks to observe for symptoms just in case they turn out to have problems because I don't want to put my existing shrimp populations at risk at this point.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

I have not but I've also not added shrimp to a tank that already had shrimp.
The first shrimp i ever got did fine, exploded when i tossed a few in as a snack for an idiot fish with 0 interest in eating them-even the shrimplets would swim by his face with no reaction!
But my most recent shrimp stocking attempt went horribly wrong-lost them all. Still trying to 'debug' the issue but I'll be buying from a more trusted source when I'm ready to try to stock again.





babystarz said:


> I mostly buy from sources that I know already do a thorough 30 day quarantine. It's a bit more expensive but the survival rate for me on amanos and neos from places that do this is 100%. I also haven't yet added shrimp to a tank that already had shrimp in it (just fish/plants/other inverts) so I've been less concerned as there were no existing shrimp to catch shrimp-specific diseases. If I did want to add more shrimp to a shrimp tank and I wasn't sure if they'd already gone through a quarantine, I would stick them in a tank with no other shrimp for a couple of weeks to observe for symptoms just in case they turn out to have problems because I don't want to put my existing shrimp populations at risk at this point.


 Are you buying these local or online? I'd like to know your pre-quarentined sources.


----------



## babystarz (Sep 25, 2012)

AquaAurora said:


> Are you buying these local or online? I'd like to know your pre-quarentined sources.


Both. Check out Flip Aquatics for online orders: https://flipaquatics.com/pages/30-day-quarantine 
They have some good shrimp care videos on Youtube also.


----------



## livebearerlove (Aug 20, 2013)

repeat. removed.


----------



## babystarz (Sep 25, 2012)

@livebearerlove I just noticed your location says Minnesota. If you are close to the Twin Cities I do know of some local shrimp breeders here (depending on what you are looking for) - let me know if you want any info on them.


----------



## KayakJimW (Aug 12, 2016)

livebearerlove said:


> Amano or Cherry shrimp-
> Do you quarantine before adding to new tank....


A few variables I look at: 

adding neos to existing neos = yes
adding Amanos to any tank = no as long as they pass visual inspection
adding neos initially = no, the tank becomes the quarantine

I'm mostly afraid of ellobiopsidae, which can stay dormant for many months in neos. Never heard of amanos getting it


----------



## Zoidburg (Mar 8, 2016)

KayakJimW said:


> I'm mostly afraid of ellobiopsidae, which can stay dormant for many months in neos. Never heard of amanos getting it


It's *nearly* Neocaridina specific.... have seen it in a Paracaridina as well, although supposedly Macrobrachium (i.e. whisker shrimp) can get it as well.


Based on Japanese research, it's actually an algae... which may explain why it's partially difficult to get rid of... things that often kill algae tend to also kill shrimp.


----------



## KayakJimW (Aug 12, 2016)

Zoidburg said:


> Based on Japanese research, it's actually an algae... which may explain why it's partially difficult to get rid of... things that often kill algae tend to also kill shrimp.


Interesting! Mark (of Mark's Shrimp Tanks) claims it can be killed with H2O2. I stumbled upon that tidbit too late, but seems worth a try if I'm ever unfortunate enough to get it again. I've used H2O2 to spot treat beard algae in my shrimp tanks and they don't seem to mind it a bit. In fact they seem to like it. Mark says they're invigorated by the extra O2. 

Interesting that those other shrimp can also get it.
Thanks


----------



## livebearerlove (Aug 20, 2013)

babystarz said:


> @*livebearerlove* I just noticed your location says Minnesota. If you are close to the Twin Cities I do know of some local shrimp breeders here (depending on what you are looking for) - let me know if you want any info on them.



Im in Minneapolis (proper, not a suburb). 



I go to Sea Level (hopkins) currently as he special orders rare mosses and things for me which is pretty neat. I prefer to shop local- but I have exotic taste after originally auquascaping in Hong Kong for many years 


I would love further info. Please share!


----------



## babystarz (Sep 25, 2012)

livebearerlove said:


> Im in Minneapolis (proper, not a suburb).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh cool, I'm in Uptown! This group has a lot of small local breeders who post their shrimp for sale regularly: https://www.facebook.com/groups/mnplantedtankmarket/

There is also a guy in Plymouth who has a jaw-dropping collection of caridina varieties, I'm trying to track down his info again. I spoke to him last summer so I have a bunch of emails to search through.


----------



## livebearerlove (Aug 20, 2013)

Well... my new Amano are coming tomorrow (4 days early!!!). 
I only have one quarantine tank that is currently in use for some fish that needed treatment.... I would 'jar' them (its a 1 gallon mason jar with bubbler, etc) and watch them.... but Amanos climb out!

Ill acclimate them, rinse them and inspect. But then in the tank they go!!


----------

